# Sage milkpot- dishwasher?



## oracleuser (Sep 26, 2018)

Anybody knows if i can put the Sage milkpot in the dishwasher?

If not it should be possible at least without cleanser because 60° water itself should be no problem?


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

I put it in without difficulty


----------



## TobyAnscombe (Sep 28, 2014)

Assuming its just a stainless steel vessel then no problem!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

TobyAnscombe said:


> Assuming its just a stainless steel vessel then no problem!


Some of them have a temp sensor on the side.


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

ashcroc said:


> Some of them have a temp sensor on the side.


The one with the temp sensor is described as being dishwasher safe on various websites including JL https://www.johnlewis.com/sage-bes003uk-the-temp-control-milk-jug/p3106079


----------



## TobyAnscombe (Sep 28, 2014)

I steam milk to 65C, even on poncy setting my dishwasher only goes up to 70c


----------



## oracleuser (Sep 26, 2018)

thank you guys. have put it in without problems


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

When I want to give mine a good clean, I put the steam wand in and wrap a cloth round the top to stop it spattering. Then turn on full... I have a temp tag on the side of my jug and don't want it washing off lol


----------

